# Time to add a second tablet !



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Here soon, i will be adding a second tablet to drivers side dash board.

And here's why; I have never had a problem with single pax riding in the front seat. However, now i find that the pax who sit in the back seat, and see my tablet slide show are 5 or more X's more likely to tip.... 
Plus, they will get educated on the ratings system, they will see my policy on drive throughs and conveniance stores..... 
And as a nice added bonus, they are much more likely to ask questions about my photography, instead of the same ol..... How long..... Do you like it.... Crazy passengers.... Etc...

Hate it now when front seat pax miss my slideshow !

Plus, if one tablet should fail, I'd sure hate to not have a backup.

Been using a $79 JVC I got as Wal-Mart. Probably get another of the same.....


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

too much bro, too much


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I had considered doing that, but it was too much and I was worried about putting a tablet over the air bag.

I had played with the concept of putting it on the visor...



















A backup 8000mah battery pack was put on the back side of the visor would keep it charged all day, I used the elastic band with velcro that I used on the second headrest mount that I no longer made available.

The front seat is just too far forward and just didn't feel right. The CTS has a very long and sharp angled windshield. The visor was just too much in their face, so I never went live with the concept.

If you have an SUV or vehicle with the visor more pushed away it may work.


----------

